# Any lost material?



## Right Back Man (Dec 22, 2013)

So, being blasé at the moment, I was surfing the CWCki when I read the page on the "CWC is Angry" video. It was mentioned in the page that the video was lost for a while before being rediscovered. That got me wondering, is there any material related to CWC that, to this day, is still lost?


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 22, 2013)

Right Back Man said:
			
		

> So, being blasé at the moment, I was surfing the CWCki when I read the page on the "CWC is Angry" video. It was mentioned in the page that the video was lost for a while before being rediscovered. That got me wondering, is there any material related to CWC that, to this day, is still lost?



Lets see

-   chris's slendervlog: chris goes through his old school vids and finds he has been stalked and molested by the slenderman since his high school days

- chris's recitation of mein kamf: after being denied access to the game place, chris recites quotes from mein kamf and promises bloody vengeance on the jew who denied him his lebensraum

- chris's attempted suicide: chris tries to kill himself with the megatron pistol after losing the parappa contest

- chris's night fondling: while barb sleeps chris attempts to fondle barb's china, only for bob to walk in and...well you gotta see it to believe it

- chris's fap revenge: chris avenges himself on this forum by ejaculating on pics of our avatars


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 22, 2013)

The Cakefarts video seems lost to history. Unless someone downloaded it and has it on their hard drive.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 22, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> - chris's fap revenge: chris avenges himself on this forum by ejaculating on pics of our avatars


I hear he likes yours the best.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 22, 2013)

fuzzypickles said:
			
		

> The Cakefarts video seems lost to history. Unless someone downloaded it and has it on their hard drive.



I have it on the hard drive of my now dead PC


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> fuzzypickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....im not going to ask why you have it downloaded


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 22, 2013)

Right Back Man said:
			
		

> So, being blasé at the moment, I was surfing the CWCki when I read the page on the "CWC is Angry" video. It was mentioned in the page that the video was lost for a while before being rediscovered. That got me wondering, is there any material related to CWC that, to this day, is still lost?



There is still a bit of unreleased material which may eventually be lost if efforts are not being made to preserve them, for when/if it's possible to release in the far future.

As far as what actually has been lost, what is unreleased, or what preservation efforts are being taken, I do not have the answer to any of these questions.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 22, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Right Back Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god...its doctor who all over again     

I cant fucking take another of my fandoms getting chunks lost forever!


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 22, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Surtur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably because it was first only available as a download when it came out. I think I have it too.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 22, 2013)

What Compy said, it was part of a package.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 22, 2013)

I know the Jimmy Hill DVD where he dubs over Chris saying "sonichu is made by Christian Weston Chandler" with some guy saying "JIMMY HILL" isn't around


----------



## YI 457 (Dec 22, 2013)

fuzzypickles said:
			
		

> The Cakefarts video seems lost to history. Unless someone downloaded it and has it on their hard drive.



And the uncensored "And now for something completely different" video. I have a 20gb back-up of all videos, If anybody wants something please tell me.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 22, 2013)

fuzzypickles said:
			
		

> The Cakefarts video seems lost to history. Unless someone downloaded it and has it on their hard drive.



viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2666&p=121914&hilit=cakefarts#p122405


----------



## Liquid Metal Asperchu (Dec 22, 2013)

*"For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Both external links at http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/For_Julie's_Eyes_Only are broken. Anyone still got a copy of the notorious vid? I can repost it through Dropbox, Google Drive or SkyDrive if need be.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Did you check if it was on Motherless? I saw the cakefarts video on there.

and fuck google drive


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Good. Now future generations shall be spared of that horror


----------



## Liquid Metal Asperchu (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				Mr. 0 said:
			
		

> Did you check if it was on Motherless? I saw the cakefarts video on there.


Motherless is down. Does that happen often, and does it last long? Wondering whether I should stay up tonight to try again, or wait until morning.


----------



## bradsternum (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Oh no.


----------



## Picklepower (Dec 22, 2013)

I could have sworn once I heard a longer version of that Miscreants call where Chris talks about aunt Corina a little bit more and almost starts to cry, the version on the official channel has a brief mention of Aunt Corina but that part is missing, possible edited out? This has to be real cuz I remember when I heard it starting to feel a bit bad for Chris.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

I've never seen this video either, nor do I want to, but I do want to hear the famous  , can anyone link to just a sound clip of that yell?


----------



## OtterParty (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Motherless doesn't appear to have it.

On the bright side, after that last thread I now have Cake Farts and CWCFlyingElephants uncensored on my hard drive. May God have mercy on my soul.

I ain't bovvered.    I ain't bovvered.    I ain't bovvered.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Efukt once ran a video called "Who the fuck is Julie?" that spliced in clips from the video in question with cuts of Timmy from South Park. It's not the complete video, but if you just want to hear the "JULAY" quote, you can view the video here: http://xhamster.com/movies/1365458/who_ ... julie.html *(NSFW)*


----------



## 3Yikes (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

All this fake "oh noez it was so horrible  " crap isn't funny to anyone.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Dec 23, 2013)

Allegedly there is a recorded conversation with Chris in the days following his father's passing wherein a lot of emotional lines get crossed. The people responsible for conducting and recording this call have unanimously stated it will never be released, and the call itself is potentially one of the reasons why organized trolling of Chris has virtually ended. (All this stuff going on right now is most likely Chris being Chris or solo weens sending links to people.)


----------



## CatParty (Dec 23, 2013)

Abilene said:
			
		

> fuzzypickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why would someone want to see that?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Now what will I fap to?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Gotta get those links working again so weens can send it to the gal pals


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

Motherless is up, but I haven't found the video anywhere on there. It might be lost forever 



EDIT:
It seems :



			
				Abilene said:
			
		

> fuzzypickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3113



MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				gumbarrel said:
			
		

> All this fake "oh noez it was so horrible  " crap isn't funny to anyone.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Dec 23, 2013)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Allegedly there is a recorded conversation with Chris in the days following his father's passing wherein a lot of emotional lines get crossed. The people responsible for conducting and recording this call have unanimously stated it will never be released, and the call itself is potentially one of the reasons why organized trolling of Chris has virtually ended. (All this stuff going on right now is most likely Chris being Chris or solo weens sending links to people.)



That just sounds evil.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 23, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to see that?


Some people like pranking their friends, like changing their screensaver to an animated CwcFlyingElephants.


----------



## Picklepower (Dec 23, 2013)

Never mind I found out it was just a different mumble chat.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 23, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> There is still a bit of unreleased material which may eventually be lost if efforts are not being made to preserve them, for when/if it's possible to release in the far future.


As far as that goes, an encrypted archive could be made available to anyone who wants to help out with holding onto a distributed backup copy. Done correctly there would be virtually zero chance of the content being readable until the people in control of the decryption information want to release it. You could even have separate levels of encryption in the same archive.


----------



## caffeinated_pirate (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

I hope this gets fixed. I hate when videos go missing.


----------



## trip2themoon (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				The CWCki said:
			
		

> IThe sex tape was soon uploaded to SlutLoad where it has received over 3.2 million views.




3.2million views  holy shit, many TV shows would love viewing figures like that.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Dec 23, 2013)

It's also better to avoid uploading files to mediafire and rapidshare since those links tend to be perishable. I love how we talk about the material as if they're film archives that need to be tended with extra care. True sign of a christorian.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*

I heard that For Julie's Eyes Only was an independent film that only screened in a few theatres. The reception was exceptionally chilly and most, if not all viewers reportedly suffered retrograde amnesia and cannot recall any specific part of the film. Future releases of For Julie's Eyes Only were quickly aborted and the original negative was destroyed but not before a  quickly scanned part of the negative onto a bootleg tape and uploaded it to the Web. They say that the production was cursed and that if anyone were to remake it, they would suffer the same fate as the original film's lead actors. It seems as though this bootleg version has finally been removed. Probably for the good of mankind.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 23, 2013)

I just like that once the gal pal update with his Jackie video was leaked, all of a sudden people are looking for the more cringeworthy Chris vids....


----------



## champthom (Dec 23, 2013)

Guys, guys, do yourselves a favor - go to #sonichu and ask for Gecko. He's got just about everything, or at least that's supposed to be his job. He probably has all these videos you guys are talking about like the uncensored Flying Elephants video.


----------



## Descent (Dec 23, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Guys, guys, do yourselves a favor - go to #sonichu and ask for Gecko. He's got just about everything, or at least that's supposed to be his job. He probably has all these videos you guys are talking about like the uncensored Flying Elephants video.



Do you know if Gecko would have any of the fan comics I listed in this thread? I've found quite a bit of them, but I could use some help finishing off the rest.


----------



## champthom (Dec 23, 2013)

Descent said:
			
		

> champthom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not. Not even the guy who drew "Moon Pals" has them.

You're screwed on the comics. It's such a pity, but it's happened all the time through history, people didn't think stuff was worth saving until it was finally gone and people realized how great it was. Like the people who drew their comics really didn't think people would appreciate them more than a way of agitating Chris, so that's why they didn't bother saving them themselves.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 23, 2013)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> KatsuKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This actually isn't a bad idea. The mysticism surrounding it will ensure it's widely disseminated, and literally not even the NSA could get into it without the password. 

Only thing is, how diligent would the password be kept secret? Because once it's out, it's out.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 23, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be the weak link, but its doable. I've seen encrypted archives where no one person has all of the password, rather one person encrypts, then sends to another trusted party who encrypts the encrypted archive again, and so on until the final archive is encrypted and distributed. Only when all parties agree to release their decryption passwords/pass phrases can the nested archive be unlocked. I think that's a bit overkill for this, but if keeping it under wraps was that much of a concern, you could employ some variation of that strategy.


----------



## Descent (Dec 23, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Descent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:/ Damn, that's kind of a downer. But never say never. I'm actually surprised at what I was able to track down.

Anyway, does anyone have the audio for the Emily post date/hooker inncident?


----------



## Holdek (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> It's also better to avoid uploading files to mediafire and rapidshare since those links tend to be perishable. I love how we talk about the material as if they're film archives that need to be tended with extra care. True sign of a christorian.



Some of these videos could be sent to the Library of Congress for preservation.  I've already acquired Bob's clothes and donated them to the Smithsonian.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 23, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Guys, guys, do yourselves a favor - go to #sonichu and ask for Gecko. He's got just about everything, or at least that's supposed to be his job. He probably has all these videos you guys are talking about like the uncensored Flying Elephants video.



Gecko is the one who uploaded a copy of the full Emily date audio for me after it disappeared from the Web.



			
				champthom said:
			
		

> Descent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen _Moon Pals_ somewhere, on some guy's website.  I'll try to remember where and then post a link.

On that note, hm yeah has a lot of archived stuff...mostly old CWCki forum and PVCC stuff from what I've seen, but also lots of Chris media.  I mean a LOT of stuff is in those archives.



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> KatsuKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's basically the same idea behind safety deposit boxes that require two keys, given to two different people, to be opened.


----------



## Pickle Man (Dec 23, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> I've seen _Moon Pals_ somewhere, on some guy's website.  I'll try to remember where and then post a link.



http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Moon-Pals

The download link still work.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 24, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> That's basically the same idea behind safety deposit boxes that require two keys, given to two different people, to be opened.


Yep. although to be technical (which i know you appreciate) instead of having multiple keys to open one container, it's like having multiple locked boxes nested within each other. The end result is the same; Only when you have all the keys can you get the contents. Even if you have every key except one, you're screwed. Another strategy i've seen is more like the multiple keys, one box idea. basically one person types the first half of the encryption passphrase, then a second person types the second half, but that requires the two be in the same place when the archive is encrypted. 

The point is there are more than a few ways to go about ensuring that no one person can blow the security model through carelessness, misfortune or coercion.


----------



## Father Bigley (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				Jon-Nyan said:
			
		

> I've never seen this video either, nor do I want to, but I do want to hear the famous  , can anyone link to just a sound clip of that yell?


God knows why, but some magnificent jagoff has uploaded the audio of it on to Soundcloud (About 6:45 or so is what you're after).

https://soundcloud.com/doctorugs/for-ju ... only-audio


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 3, 2014)

What about the original Bear Canyon and Mario 3 (N-bomb) remixes? The versions on YouTube don't sync properly and aren't as funny.


----------



## spaps (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				Father Bigley said:
			
		

> Jon-Nyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was taken down.
Damn.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 3, 2014)

I do have the audio only video of the infamous  video, but I'll find the time to upload it.


----------



## Father Bigley (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> Father Bigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's strange, it seems to work fine for me. Assuming it was a temp thing or the problem is/was on your end, try this:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pSXBppXeMf


----------



## Holdek (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: "For Julie's Eyes Only" links dead*



			
				Father Bigley said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *THAT'S THE STUFF!*


----------



## altnernating Caps (Feb 13, 2014)

So is the video lost forever or what? It had 3 million views. There are like 7 animated gifs. someone has to have this to reupload.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 13, 2014)

The "higher ups" won't admit it, but there ARE things commoners exclusively had that have been lost over the years.

I had all of Alec's calls, Kacey's Final Calls, "You Dorks" Batman Call, "Revive Zordon" and lots of other CWC related things that I know aren't uploaded anymore. But now, that Harddrive is dead, all that stuff is gone now. I'd like to re-download them if I can, but who'd take the time to upload old content?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2014)

altnernating Caps said:
			
		

> So is the video lost forever or what? It had 3 million views. There are like 7 animated gifs. someone has to have this to reupload.




Why would someone want to see that?


----------



## exball (Feb 13, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> altnernating Caps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excuse to start drinking?


----------



## Hitler (Feb 13, 2014)

You guys are looking for this? http://eye.swfchan.com/flash.asp?id=52656&n=JULAY.swf


----------



## altnernating Caps (Feb 13, 2014)

Hitler said:
			
		

> You guys are looking for this? http://eye.swfchan.com/flash.asp?id=52656&n=JULAY.swf




Wow... closest thing I've seen in a year or so. I want the whole freakin' thing. Someone has to have this.


----------



## exball (Feb 13, 2014)

altnernating Caps said:
			
		

> Hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really want to watch an autistic guy fuck a blow up doll don't you?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2014)

altnernating Caps said:
			
		

> Hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sicko


----------



## altnernating Caps (Feb 13, 2014)

That's cool or whatever, it's still a huge piece of christory that I think should be somewhere unedited.


----------



## Silver (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm sure that's why


----------



## altnernating Caps (Feb 13, 2014)

Altissimo said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's why




Yeah, it's just so hot. That's why I want it.

_Excellent Deductionionality, Sir._


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Feb 13, 2014)

Knock off the bullshit.

Everybody.


----------



## wildairraid (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is an archive of all of the original cakefarts videos and all of the cannot unsee videos. They should contain all of the ones you are missing.

http://sonichumart.com/cannot_unsee_cak ... stream.zip


zip
Archive:  cannot_unsee_cakefarts_stream.zip
  Length     Date   Time    Name
 --------    ----   ----    ----
  4813150  02-24-12 22:22   three0612-rqwehgiohcnracga [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
  2452077  02-24-12 22:22   two0612-vgiherqighbvpioerua [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
 11508981  02-24-12 22:24   urqehgvuierg.flv
  5078909  02-24-12 22:22   vjtuevvjkdufkbjtdv [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
  9367543  02-24-12 22:26   fatty_video_-_aug_12_2011.flv
  1747381  02-24-12 22:22   four0612-hncu9tgohaeruxye [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
 14252678  02-24-12 22:22   fyfdriryjehvsdthyjvdj.mp4 [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
  6110998  02-24-12 22:22   gvfioeqnguvfieqrav (1).mp4
   569280  02-24-12 22:22   hcyrejetuikyfdfmynbgr (2).mp4
  2562712  02-24-12 22:25   hyigybybbhgy.flv
  2907130  02-24-12 22:24   kbtiybktyivd [SaveYouTube.com].avi
  4585432  02-24-12 22:25   nvieroqpanbetuia [SaveYouTube.com].avi
  2810228  02-24-12 22:22   one0612-hioghuyiogyo [SaveYouTube.com].mp4
   616218  04-18-11 21:50   2008-10-06+a-cumuppence@.avi
   146960  04-18-11 21:50   2008-10-06+b-fap@.avi
 90400128  04-23-11 01:28   2009-02-20+For_Julie's_Eyes_Only.MP4
 35982484  04-22-11 21:05   2009-04-16+b-Fanta.mkv
 13272653  04-23-11 00:19   2009-04-16+c-Spank Dat Ass.mkv
 13186448  04-23-11 01:45   2009-04-16+d-How NOT To Take A Shower.mp4
 81062977  04-23-11 02:54   2009-04-27+CWCFlyingElephants.MP4
 --------                   -------
303434367                   20 files

You can also download them individually at http://sonichumart.com/vids/ Some of the mp4s may not play properly in your browser (black screen with audio only). You would need to download them and play them with something such as Windows Media Player or VLC.


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 19, 2014)

*gets lube


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Feb 19, 2014)

All those Rugby/ clown shirts are lost gone forever arent they?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 19, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> All those Rugby/ clown shirts are lost gone forever arent they?




you want to buy them don't you.......


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Feb 19, 2014)

No of course not!

I just would like to see the old classic chris, with short hair and a nice rugby shirt. It doesn't really matter you know.


----------



## spaps (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope his tapes aren't lost forever.


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 19, 2014)

While its not technically lost, because we didn't have it in the first place. I remember in one of his early vids when he talks about his dvd, that the trolls got ahold of. He says he has a directors cut that has a "Christmas with the chandlers" (I don't remember how he phrased it) vid. If you think I'm lying, I could go find the video where he says this. And I'm pretty sure this isn't just me misremembering things, like in my previous post in this thread.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 19, 2014)

spaps said:
			
		

> I hope his tapes aren't lost forever.



No one returned his videotapes yet.


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Feb 19, 2014)

On a more serious note, I don't much care about Chris' Rugby shirts, but Bob's record collection... I hope that survived

I don't want to be the tape guy, but I would be curious as to what records he had. Hate to sound weenish, but if Chris offered to sell them for a reasonable price, I would consider buying a few (depending on their quality)


----------



## CatParty (Feb 19, 2014)

crap we forgot about wanting to buy the records


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Feb 19, 2014)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> He says he has a directors cut that has a "Christmas with the chandlers" (I don't remember how he phrased it) vid.



I hope this existed somewhere, because it sounds so hilariously depressing.


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 22, 2014)

Here  is the vid where Chris tells us about the content that we will never see. Also that dvd is lost to the fire now. Its like the Chris equivalent of the Spider pit sequence, of the original king kong. 

[youtube]15CkQix6azM[/youtube]


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Feb 22, 2014)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Here  is the vid where Chris tells us about the content that we will never see. Also that dvd is lost to the fire now. Its like the Chris equivalent of the Spider pit sequence, of the original king kong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15CkQix6azM



What a shame..


----------



## spaps (Feb 22, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a rotten way to die.


----------



## knoxklay11 (Sep 18, 2014)

ive seen cakefarts and ive seen flying elephants but ive yet to see the actual tape of him fucking the blowupdoll for julie.  ive searched high and low for it purely for science. its more of elephant man kind of shit rather than some sick fantasy, i gotta see that bent duck in action. ty for ppl posting it on here in several sources.... actually maybe its not something i should be thankful for


----------



## CatParty (Sep 18, 2014)

knoxklay11 said:


> ive seen cakefarts and ive seen flying elephants but ive yet to see the actual tape of him fucking the blowupdoll for julie.  ive searched high and low for it purely for science. its more of elephant man kind of shit rather than some sick fantasy, i gotta see that bent duck in action. ty for ppl posting it on here in several sources.... actually maybe its not something i should be thankful for




gross why do you want to see that


----------



## BeyondtheProleRainbow (Feb 17, 2015)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:


> Allegedly there is a recorded conversation with Chris in the days following his father's passing wherein a lot of emotional lines get crossed. The people responsible for conducting and recording this call have unanimously stated it will never be released, and the call itself is potentially one of the reasons why organized trolling of Chris has virtually ended. (All this stuff going on right now is most likely Chris being Chris or solo weens sending links to people.)




Could you tell me more about this? A little more backstory or a source for it? I'm just curious


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 17, 2015)

BeyondtheProleRainbow said:


> Could you tell me more about this? A little more backstory or a source for it? I'm just curious



It's just something the Christorical guys have said. 

Respect for a grieving son, please.


----------



## BeyondtheProleRainbow (Feb 17, 2015)

Yog-Spergoth said:


> It's just something the Christorical guys have said.
> 
> Respect for a grieving son, please.



My apologies
I let my curiosity get the better of me


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 17, 2015)

No worries, guy.


----------



## BeyondtheProleRainbow (Feb 17, 2015)

Yog-Spergoth said:


> No worries, guy.



But if I may ask, what are the Christorical guys?

Like are they the Christorians?

And yes, I'm fairly new to this forum so please have mercy on my n00b level understanding of this CWC forum and terminology.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 17, 2015)

They're generally people who've had direct contact with Chris and know him on an individual level.

Keep an eye out under usernames and you'll see 'Christorical Figure' every so occasionally. They're good people.


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2015)

BeyondtheProleRainbow said:


> But if I may ask, what are the Christorical guys?
> 
> Like are they the Christorians?
> 
> And yes, I'm fairly new to this forum so please have mercy on my n00b level understanding of this CWC forum and terminology.


Marvin is the man in the pickle suit.
Alec benson leary made Asperchu.
Thetan was involved in a lot of galpal related stuff in 2013/2014.
SkyRaider is responsible for providing a lot of physical documents in 2013/2014.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 17, 2015)

Null said:


> Marvin is the man in the pickle suit.
> Alec benson leary made Asperchu.
> Thetan was involved in a lot of galpal related stuff in 2013/2014.
> SkyRaider is responsible for providing a lot of physical documents in 2013/2014.



Lol, that is way better than my lazy-ass description. >.>


----------



## BeyondtheProleRainbow (Feb 17, 2015)

Null said:


> Marvin is the man in the pickle suit.
> Alec benson leary made Asperchu.
> Thetan was involved in a lot of galpal related stuff in 2013/2014.
> SkyRaider is responsible for providing a lot of physical documents in 2013/2014.



Ohhh those guys
I knew who they were
Just didn't know they were called Christory guys.


Also @Yog-Spergoth
Ahh so that's what they call them
And I assume they were the ones responsible for the alleged call
Ok then


----------



## Cantra (Feb 20, 2015)

Did anyone keep a copy of the 'Sonichu Fan Promo' videos, I wonder.
http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Sonichu_Fan_Promo


----------



## BiggerJ (Feb 23, 2015)

There is an entire category of 'lost' material that was never released in the first place; we call it 'hoarded cocks'. We have no idea how much material is being sat on by the inner circle of trolls (which, yes, existed, still exists and probably always will exist in some form or other until the day Chris dies). And then there's the Black Tape - a recording from not long after Bob's death of Chris suddenly bursting into tears and mourning him. It's possible that every copy of it has been deleted.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 13, 2015)

BeyondtheProleRainbow said:


> Could you tell me more about this? A little more backstory or a source for it? I'm just curious



I know this is late but here's a thread regarding this. WARNING: Lots of sperging galore!

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/black-tape-chris-call-where-he-mourns-bob.1201/


----------



## Centipede (Mar 15, 2015)

BiggerJ said:


> And then there's the Black Tape - a recording from not long after Bob's death of Chris suddenly bursting into tears and mourning him. It's possible that every copy of it has been deleted.



To be honest I'm alright with that never being leaked.


----------



## BiggerJ (Mar 16, 2015)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:


> and the call itself is potentially one of the reasons why organized trolling of Chris has virtually ended. (All this stuff going on right now is most likely Chris being Chris or solo weens sending links to people.)


For the convenience of anyone reading: it has since turned out the gal-pals who sent devastating emails about only befriending him out of pity and the Real-Life In-Person Girlfriend Catherine were trolls operating out of a since-closed secret subforum. The organized trolling will probably never end until he dies.


----------



## Null (Mar 16, 2015)

BiggerJ said:


> For the convenience of anyone reading: it has since turned out the gal-pals who sent devastating emails about only befriending him out of pity and the Real-Life In-Person Girlfriend Catherine were trolls operating out of a since-closed secret fubforum. The organized trolling will probably never end until he dies.


All of the recently released information is from like, September / October. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/x-post-closure-of-the-cwcki-forums-private-discussion-board.5783/


----------



## BiggerJ (Mar 21, 2015)

Judge Holden said:


> Lets see
> 
> -   chris's slendervlog: chris goes through his old school vids and finds he has been stalked and molested by the slenderman since his high school days
> 
> ...


These get more believable as they go on. Please don't do that. We don't need rumors of nonexistent hoarded cocks. Poe's Law is very much in play when it comes to Chris.


----------



## IcyHotWings (Mar 22, 2015)

Not really content I guess, but I remember a video called "Ian Bran gets his funk on" from forever ago that ended up getting removed from Youtube. It was a YTPMV of Chris singing some disco song, I forget what, but at the end it had an auto-tuned "Julay! Auuughh!" and I remember thinking it was the funniest shit, and I'd love to see it again if anyone has it backed up.


----------



## Red_Rager (Mar 22, 2015)

BiggerJ said:


> There is an entire category of 'lost' material that was never released in the first place; we call it 'hoarded cocks'. We have no idea how much material is being sat on by the inner circle of trolls (which, yes, existed, still exists and probably always will exist in some form or other until the day Chris dies). And then there's the Black Tape - a recording from not long after Bob's death of Chris suddenly bursting into tears and mourning him. It's possible that every copy of it has been deleted.





Centipede said:


> To be honest I'm alright with that never being leaked.



There are some things that shouldn't be released. Let his private grief remain private, Chris may be a fool he is still human.  There is nothing funny about someone mourning the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Reshiram (May 8, 2015)

Damn, that archive .zip with all the videos has died. Anyone got it? Can anyone reupload it for me?


----------

